# The Mirkwood Elves' Drunken Song



## jlday (Aug 14, 2003)

Who thinks that song is soooooo funny!
Please reply!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Aug 16, 2003)

I thought it was kind of funny  The song I loved the most though was the one that the Dwarves were singing in Bilbo's home, about not cracking the plates and stuff.


----------



## King Elf (Aug 27, 2003)

All of Tolkiens songs are good IMO, lots of them are funny too.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 4, 2003)

I assume you mean this one: 


> *the Hobbit, "Barrels Out of Bond"*
> _Roll - roll - roll - roll
> roll-roll-rolling down the hole!
> Heave ho! Splash plump!
> Down they go, down they bump!_


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Sep 7, 2003)

I thought that the song was funny. Very amusing.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 9, 2003)

To be entirely honest, at the same time as getting a smile out of that crazy little tune I also found it somewhat boring...rather too simple and noisome for my tastes, but that's true of a lot of the songs in The Hobbit, and the others didn't bother me at all...oh well. Just one of those strange things that's a little too subjective too explain. I _did_ really enjoy it though, and I think even those really simple songs by Tolkien are very clever.


----------



## jallan (Oct 6, 2003)

Hobbit-GalRosie posted :


> To be entirely honest, at the same time as getting a smile out of that crazy little tune I also found it somewhat boring...rather too simple and noisome for my tastes, but that's true of a lot of the songs in The Hobbit, ...


Yes.

Tolkien’s facility with verse improved immensely in _The Lord of the Rings_.


----------

